

Reddit's empire no longer founded on a flawed algorithm - mburst
http://www.outofscope.com/reddits-empire-no-longer-founded-on-a-flawed-algorithm/

======
Camillo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6878369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6878369)

I like to think that I helped a little by pointing out the circular nature of
the reasoning they were using to justify the old algorithm.

In any case, kudos to the Reddit staff for finally addressing this issue. It's
not easy to reverse a decision that has been maintained for so long.

